# 2-stroke vs: 4-stroke



## bobberboy (Oct 29, 2009)

Can those of you with experience weigh in on the question of 2 vs: 4-stroke motors. There seems to be pretty strong feelings about one or the other. I bought a 4-stroke electric start because it's quiet, I don't have to worry about mixed gas/oil injection and because I'm lazy and wanted an electric start. I have listed my current boat and will be starting over again as soon as it sells. I would like to make a more informed decision next time around. I will be getting a Lowe R1455 and a motor in the 15-25hp range.


----------



## CarlF (Oct 29, 2009)

While the fuel economy, low emissions and quietness of a 4 stroke are great, they extra weight is the big downer.
Take Yamaha vs Merc vs Nissan for example: Yamaha 2 stroke 25hp weighs 105 lbs, the Merc 4 stroke 25hp is 157 lbs, and the Nissan 4 Stroke 25hp is 179 lbs! 

I duck hunt & fish in some really shallow water but need to cross big water to get here. So a mud motor is not for me.
Put a 4 stroke outboard on my boat and that extra 2-3" of draft on the stern end makes the difference between walking/poling the boat 200 yards vs. motoring in to get to my blind. 
As long as I can find one that runs, I am going with a lighter weight 2 stroke on my tin boat.


----------



## Whoopbass (Oct 29, 2009)

I like two strokes because of the cost of ownership but if that wasn't the case I would go with a 4-stroke. I like 2-stroke JohnnyRudes because they are so plentiful and finding used parts is not a problem.
Dependability is not really an issue since its a fact that small 2-strokes can last 50+ years and there is a lot of Honda 4-strokes from the 80's that are still going strong.
If you go with a 4-stroke you won't get the hole shot a 2-stroke gives but from what i've read the top end is a few mph faster.
With 4-strokes you might not have to add oil but you have to change the crankcase oil and run them at high enough temps so they don't make oil.
You also have valves that need adjusting and with the exception of Suzuki they have timing belts that could break.

Since your buying new I would go with a 4-stroke since that's the direction the industry is headed. Just make sure you don't under power the boat.


----------



## bobberboy (Oct 29, 2009)

The boat is rated @40hp so I guess I'll be looking at the 20-30hp range. I don't have the dough for a 40. I have been looking online and it seems that most new motors only come in 2-strokes above about 40hp and the smaller motors of about 2-30hp are all 4-stroke. Does that seem right? Does getting a used 40hp 2-stroke make more sense than a new 30hp 4-stroke? I guess I was thinking new motor because I am more interested in fishing than working on an outboard motor. I guess a newer 2-stroke could fill the bill as well. And, there's the question of underpowered versus overpriced...


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 29, 2009)

i'd go with a 4stroke if buying new.

if used 2banger

the biggest difference is the 4banger is going to idle lower and longer. when you punch the gas its giving it all it has

with a 2stroke its going to take alittle bit to get the rpms up in that powerband before it gives it everything it has


----------



## Jim (Oct 29, 2009)

get the 4 stroke In my opinion.


----------



## jasonr95 (Oct 29, 2009)

4 strokes are great, have had two, both yamahas 25 and 60 hp. hole shot aint great but they dont smoke and are very quiet. they are very heavy as you know, but with a 20" transom it wont be a big deal. the best advice i could give on whichever you choose is dont underpower. with a heavy welded boat like that i would go with at least a 30hp but a 40hp would be awesome. that being said, i dont think you would be disappointed with a 2 stroke either. they will probably out run, out last any 4 stroke out there right now. what i would really like to see is someone try is one of those new 30hp evinrude etec's. hope this helps and dont confuse.


----------



## CarlF (Oct 29, 2009)

I just checked out the Lowe 1455. I would not put less than 25 hp on the boat, it is heavy (500#). 
Anything less and it will be way underpowered and I dont see it performing worth a darn with any load.
My 2.5 cents:
If you are getting new, go with a Yamaha or Merc 4 stroke 30. 
If used, I would look for a used johnson or yamaha 2 stroke 30hp. A 40 Nissan 2 stroke would be great if you can find one someone is willing to part with.


----------



## Hanr3 (Oct 30, 2009)

get the 2 stroke.
It will get you on plane faster, and up to speed faster.
they are lighter and just as durable as a 4 stroke.
One way or another you have to deal with oil. 
2 strokes also have fewer parts to wear out, break, plus they are much easier to repair. 
Trolling motors are designed to troll. 

both 2 and 4 strokes have one power stroke. Difference being that 3 strokes are wasted in a 4 stroke compared to one stroke wasted in a 2 stroke. 
Are 4 strokes really more fuel effiecent? dont they have to overcome the weight, and wasted strokes? Besides modern 2 strokes also have to meet the EPA standard, which improved thier effiecency.


----------



## Deadmeat (Oct 30, 2009)

Since I just bought a new G3 1544LW and a new Yamaha 2-stroke 25 hp motor yesterday, I might as well throw in my 2 cents worth. For me it came down to several things. 

First, I once had a 1988 Evinrude 30hp 2-stroke on a Grumman 1542. The motor was incredible and in the 17 years I had it it was never in the shop once. I ran it just a little heavy on oil and used a fuel additive (PRI-G), almost never ran it at full throttle, and changed the lower unit oil probably a little more frequently than necessary but that was about it. Most of those years I was on the lake at least once a week throughout the year and usually more often than that. My past experience with this 2-stroke showed me how reliable 2-strokes could be, and that's a big plus for someone who is not mechanically inclined. 4-strokes have more parts which translate to more maintenance. 

Second, like my old Evinrude, I'll be towing this new package with a Honda Civic, so lighter weight is a factor both for towing and for use on the lake. A 25hp 4-stroke is about 78 pounds heavier than a 25hp 2-stroke Yamaha and I just can't see bolting an additional 78 pounds to the transom to get the same horsepower. The boat itself weighs only 218 pounds so clamping on another 78 pounds didn't make any sense to me. 

As for oil, somehow mixing oil with gas doesn't bother me as much as it seems to bother some folks.

As for noise, yes the 2-stroke is louder than the 4-stroke but then my hearing is so crappy after years of competitive pistol shooting, hunting, and a broken eardrum during skydiving that it's not much of a factor to me. 

Pricewise, the 2-stroke is a lot cheaper than a 4-stoke.

And, yes, if the feds have their way, the 2-strokes will probably be banned someday but I just can't see that happening anytime soon in Tennessee. 

So for me it came down to a number of factors. I've asked the same question as you, on this forum actually, and after weighing everything I decided to go with the 2-stroke.


----------



## bassboy1 (Oct 30, 2009)

All y'all know I am a die hard two stroke guy. There just isn't anything better than a carb'd two stroke, as far as reliability, power, etc, etc. However, the day of the two stroke is over. Done. We can thank the EPA for that. 

Sure, the Etec is an excellent two stroke choice, and Mercury still makes larger hp two strokes for performance applications. Yamaha still has some in stock, but they have, or are at least in the process of cutting out all two stroke lines, including the HPDI VMAX series. But, these aren't going to be around much longer, and I personally think Yamaha is incredibly smart for putting much more research into performance four strokes, while the competitors are still pumping out two strokes just one step ahead of the EPA banning them. When two strokes are gotten rid of completely Yamaha will already have a leg up on the rest. 

Anyway, even though the Etec, and similar DI motors are ahead of four strokes as far as the current emissions standards are concerned, they have lost most of the advantages over four strokes. The simplicity factor that carbed motors had is gone with the new emissions reducing stuff. The weight advantage is almost gone (If I am not mistaken, deadmeat's motor is one of the last brand new carbed two stroke you can find, which is why he has the weight advantage). 

Unless we make some major changes, the emission standards are going to be pulled around our necks tighter and tighter. It is going to call for more complicated catalytic converters and EGR systems and the like. It isn't going to be practical for two strokes to keep up, and we will likely (unfortunately - hopefully not) see two strokes phased out. If we had another 25 years before these crazy standards were set in place, much better technology for DI two strokes would possibly be found, putting them back at the top of the pack, where they have been for the past 100 years. 

To answer the question of which is "better," the carbed two stroke wins hands down, but they are a thing of the past at this point.


----------



## utahusker (Oct 30, 2009)

Excellent post Bass Boy :!:


----------



## Floatsum (Nov 1, 2009)

WOW!
I've commented on this question a few times on other forums,,, and been harassed for saying, "I prefer 2 strokes".
Thought everyone was of 4 stroke mind? This is refreshing to know I'm not alone.
2 stroke all the way as mentioned above,,, plus....
... if your motor should go under for some reason,,, which do you think would fair better (I'm in a saltwater enviroment)?
I've dunked 2 strokes a _few times through the years. Always got them fired right back up and running fine.

Now a 4 stroke takes a dunking,, well, there could be a lot more to getting her going._


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 2, 2009)

I prefer a direct injected (DI) 2 stroke over a carb version. I dont see 2 strokes as a thing of the past. Carbs I see as a thing of the past and for good reason.


----------



## Cheeseball (Nov 4, 2009)

I've owned nothing but 2 strokes on all my boats and I do love a good 2 stroke rip. When buying a motor for my latest project I wrestled with the same pros and cons covered in this thread. I went with a 4 stroke and here's why: 

I had to look no further than my son's baby crib to find the answer. We can discuss aspects such as fuel economy, hole shot, etc until we are blue in the faces, but consider the common denominator for all tin boaters... FISH! Is it not fishing and the beauty of our environment that puts us out on the water? So, to me, the most important question about which motor to get is, what motor will be best for fish, and in turn will be better for fishing, not just for me now, but also for my children in the future? 

Two stroke technology hasn't changed much since the 1940's, they dump 25 - 30% of the fuel and oil they use directly into the water that you fish and swim in. If the rising price of gas and oil doesn't make you think twice, the pollution should. I would hate for the day to come that I would have to say to my son, "Sorry we aren't catching any fish son, the water is just too polluted... but hey, check out this hole shot. :?

And like you BobberBoy, I wanted my next motor to be quieter.


----------



## bobberboy (Nov 5, 2009)

Cheeseball said:


> I've owned nothing but 2 strokes on all my boats and I do love a good 2 stroke rip. When buying a motor for my latest project I wrestled with the same pros and cons covered in this thread. I went with a 4 stroke and here's why:
> 
> I had to look no further than my son's baby crib to find the answer. We can discuss aspects such as fuel economy, hole shot, etc until we are blue in the faces, but consider the common denominator for all tin boaters... FISH! Is it not fishing and the beauty of our environment that puts us out on the water? So, to me, the most important question about which motor to get is, what motor will be best for fish, and in turn will be better for fishing, not just for me now, but also for my children in the future?
> 
> ...




Well said and very convincing...


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 5, 2009)

all excellent points and they used to be true. However since the EPA put limits on 2 stroke emmissions things have changed. Some companies dropped thier 2 stroke line-up, while others forged ahead and developed technology that meets or exceeds the EPA requirements. Two strokes are used not only in the boating industry, but also on snowmobiles, motorcycles, and in the future American made cars. 2 Strokes currently are used in alot of other countries as their main mode of transportation. The 2 stroke industry is far from dead, and far from being the pollution monsters of the past. In some cases they beat out 4 strokes when it comes to pollution. 

Short little article.
https://www.snowgoer.com/output.cfm?id=1836523


----------



## AlumaDude (Nov 16, 2009)

While this CERTAINLY IS NOT a DECEIDING factor for 99.999% of ANY other person on the PLANET, I personally think a 2-stroke sounds more traditional on a small tin craft. Besides that the truth has been spoken about the weight differences which can REALLY make a difference in the way a boat handles, floats, cruises etc. Just my point of view, after all what do I know... I've only owned 1 boat and I've only had it for about 3 months...???


----------



## CarlF (Nov 19, 2009)

> they dump 25 - 30% of the fuel and oil they use directly into the water that you fish and swim in.



I don think there is any data that will back this up for any 2 stroke outboard made since the 1970's, probably since the '60s.
And definately not for modern 2 strokes.


----------

